# Spa Lavish Facial Cleanser



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, so every night, I wet Gucci's face and rub some of the spa lavish in. I know it says to wait 3 minutes, but she's not going to go for that, so I rub for about a minute and then rinse. Then I comb it out and dry it. 
It doesn't appear to be doing anything and her tear stains have been getting darker. Any advice on this??? Am I doing something wrong???
I know a lot of posts discuss using corn starch, but I'm not sure how to apply that.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't used it myself, so sorry I can't speak from experience. But maybe it's because it does take the full three minutes. A man I met at the beach when we got Leila while there had a Maltese and he said his breeder told him to wipe their boy's eyes every night with a cotton ball of saline. He said they've been doing that and have never had a problem with tear stains. His baby is 6 years old. Leila had a little bit of tear stains when I first got her and I've been using the saline too and it's helped. Also, I wipe her hair dry whenever it gets wet. Her eyes do tear at times and it's that reddish brown color. But I wipe it with the saline and run the flea comb through it and it's fine.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought some eye drops for her. Bausch and Lomb RENU. I am going to look into it before I use it to make sure it's safe, but I believe I saw something about using it since it has Boric acid in it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, although Spa Lavish is a great facewash and I use it everyday, I don't think it would remove tear stains. It's not anything your doing wrong. Gucci is still very young and probably not even really teething yet. Sometimes tear stains are from teething so if I were you before you did anything to her I would wait until she is done teething.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Gucci is teething which is contributing to her tear staining. I know it doesn't look pretty, but almost all Maltese have staining until around 9 months old (sometimes it doesn't go away).

The Spa Lavish really doesn't make the stains go away even though it states it lightens them. I do think it does lighten them a bit, but not much. The biggest key is keeping the eye area as dry as possible. I used to use a piece of a paper towel to blot the hair until it was as dry as I could get it...I would so it several times a day. I quit using the Spa Lavish every day because it does dry the hair out, so I would suggest only washing her face every 2-3 days unless it gets messy from food. A flea comb is perfect for combing the eye area to get all of the goopies out. Her face never dries because of all of the washing plus her tearing.

Just hang in there!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I guess that's my concern. If she's NOT teething yet....why would she have so much staining?? I have her on Blue Buffalo now and I just got some probiotics in the mail today, so I am hoping that MIGHT help, but I wish I could get rid of it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sometimes their tear ducts are blocked. Did you ask the vet about it?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

italianna82 said:


> Well, I guess that's my concern. If she's NOT teething yet....why would she have so much staining?? I have her on Blue Buffalo now and I just got some probiotics in the mail today, so I am hoping that MIGHT help, but I wish I could get rid of it.


She is teething. Her puppy teeth may still not be fully emerged, and soon her adult teeth will be pushing her puppy teeth out. Teething is a long process, usually not finished until the 7-9 month mark.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> She is teething. Her puppy teeth may still not be fully emerged, and soon her adult teeth will be pushing her puppy teeth out. Teething is a long process, usually not finished until the 7-9 month mark.


She does chew on things a LOT. She always has to have a toy to chew on, so I thought she was teething. But I wasn't sure. 

I really think she has allergies because she scratches a lot but there are NO fleas. I am going to try the eye drops and then maybe I need to switch to the water bottle instead of letting her drink out of the bowl.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, give it time they will lose their teeth up until 9 or 10 months so it may clear up on its own. After you wash her face in morning let it dry and then put a little cornstarch on it....it will keep it dry.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Do I just rub it into the hair or should I use a cotton ball or make-up brush or something??


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

And I am washing her face at night...should I do it in the morning instead??


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do it in the morning after she eats.....you can do it whenever is best for you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I didn't have tear staining with Rocky but Tuck does have it. He came to me with tear staining, I wash with spa lavish but not daily. Spa lavish does fade his tear stains though very slightly. There are so many things that can cause it...

Sometimes it's allergies but that's unlikely seeing as how young she is-most allergies are developed over a long while being exposed to the exact same foodstuff type things. Sometimes it's due to mineral content in water, we give our dogs purified water-some swear by distilled water. 

Sometimes it's caused by teething-that, I think is part of Tucker's issue, the other part is that his topknot was long and always messy (house full of boys *sigh*) and always in his eyes.

Sometimes it's blocked tear ducts, sometimes it's eyelashes growing the wrong way. There are just so many things that can cause it. If she has another vet trip soon you can discuss it with your vet, just so maybe he/she can take a close look at her eyes and make sure there isn't something there that is causing it, then you will know its most likely due to teething, and go from there.

I not only cut off Tuck's topknot, but I trimmed the hair around his eyes to keep it from always poking him in the eye.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Tell me if I'm wrong, please...

I thought that once the hair is stained, it's about impossible to get those stains out completely (without bleaching - which I won't do) and the best thing to do is trim the hair maybe after teething and in the meantime, try to keep it clean and do what you can to prevent more stains. Or do I have this wrong?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Luna had tear stains very bad !!! until 2 years of age i do not know what caused it i had tried everything until one day gone no more now its very slight .......


----------

